# Pet Heating Pads For Your Fermenter.



## Dave70 (30/10/12)

There seems to be plenty of these about for cheap on e bay for your dog, cat or reptile. Thermostatically controlled and all.
Anybody here use them? 
The only problem I can see is holding 25L of wort at the correct temperature takes a lot more oomph than keeping a sleeping dog or lizard comfy.
Unless you own a particularly large, fat cold dog or Komodo dragon that is.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Warm-Warmer-Hea...=item1e6773fd69


----------



## drsmurto (30/10/12)

I use an cheaper version in my fermenting fridge - Link. Plugged in to a STC-1000, probe taped to the fermenter in the pic below.

It keeps ales ticking along at 20C in the depths on a chilly Adelaide Hills winter out in the shed.


----------



## tricache (30/10/12)

Just be careful with the cheap china ones on eBay...I have had some with dodgy wiring and short things out or just get superhot on weird places ect


----------



## wakkatoo (30/10/12)

I've got a reptile heating pad, a little smaller than Dr Smurto's. Works well. I bought mine from a pet shop so paid a little more than I would have on ebay.

edit: my fermenting fridge only holds 1 fermenter so the smaller heat pad is heating a smaller volume. I would look at getting a bigger heat pad if the fridge itself was larger.


----------



## DU99 (30/10/12)

some like this could be the go


----------



## Rod (30/10/12)

Aldi have a dog mat 

about 30 by 50

I use it to keep my feet warm in the caravan

comes on special every so often 

would use a brewmate to set and keep temperature 

http://www.mashmaster.com.au/p/1139100/bre...controller.html


----------



## mxd (30/10/12)

I use a reptile heat cord, and wrap the cord all around the fridge walls

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/REPTILE-Heat-Co...=1#ht_500wt_969


----------



## Dave70 (1/11/12)

In the end I decided to go with a cheap plastic container from Bunnings, and a mid range 125w fish tank heater so I could have more precise control. 
Set it on 24 and that's what we've got. Amazing eh?

While we're at it, does anybody reckon that's about right for a 3711 you want to finish fruity and dry? 
I'll be bottling this batch also, so they'll have a little time under their caps before guzzling.


----------

